# Anyone use PaylessTax.ie?



## horusd (11 Dec 2014)

I have some dividend fairly nominal income and am put off entirely by form 11 so found the above online for €120, just wondering if anyone uses it and is it worth getting.


----------



## Protocol (11 Dec 2014)

Given that it's fairly easy to submit a Form 12 or a Form 11 online, why would anybody pay 120 to somebody else to do it?


The Revenue make it fairly easy to do.


----------



## elcato (11 Dec 2014)

> Given that it's fairly easy to submit a Form 12 or a Form 11 online, why would anybody pay 120 to somebody else to do it?


Well a bit more to it than that. People may not know what they can and can't claim relief on.


----------



## horusd (11 Dec 2014)

Thanks all, am I right in thinking I need to submit form 12 for 2013 income before 31/12/14?   I had a scan thru it and it maybe isn't as daunting as I initially thought.  I',m unsure what allowances I can claim relief on, other than the normal Health Expenses etc, so if anyone has a link to a fairly simple leaflet on these I'd appreciate it.  I did a search thru revenue online and can't find an explanatory leaflet in plain English.


----------



## horusd (19 Dec 2014)

Just an update on this post as it may help others given the nett cost of the above service is a fairly steep €150 incl. vat per year of the return.    I was very put-off by the complexity of form 12 (I looked at a copy of one online).  However, I got my ducks in a row by doing all the calculations manually first  and used the PAYE online system form 12.  It was fairly easy to do, and I got a balancing statement telling me how much I owed Revenue and they are simply deducting what I owe from my tax credits.  Very happy I tackled this, I hadn't realised I wasn't fully tax compliant for my few quid dividends as I had paid the  Dividend Withholding Tax already. I'm not good at leaving it to chance that Revenue would come knocking on me door so to speak.   Someone who works for Revenue told me that I can ask Revenue to make a reduction in my  current tax credits for this  year and future years based on what I anticipate the dividend income will be, the income  will be adjusted up or down when a new form 12 is submitted for the relevant year, the advantage being that you don't have to pay it all out in one fell swoop.   Anyhow, hope this is helpful to someone.


----------



## elcato (19 Dec 2014)

As I stated above though, are you sure you availed of all possible allowances. I'm not saying it's worth it or not but if you are not certain that you are perhaps a tax deductable cost of about 100 net could be worth it first time out.


----------



## horusd (19 Dec 2014)

elcato said:


> As I stated above though, are you sure you availed of all possible allowances. I'm not saying it's worth it or not but if you are not certain that you are perhaps a tax deductable cost of about 100 net could be worth it first time out.



I'm pretty sure I availed of all allowances, but I'm curious, is one entitled to make a  taxable deduction for buying this service? If that's the case, then you're probably right, it may well be worth it.


----------



## rob oyle (19 Dec 2014)

horusd said:


> I'm pretty sure I availed of all allowances, but I'm curious, is one entitled to make a taxable deduction for buying this service? If that's the case, then you're probably right, it may well be worth it.


 
No, there is no allowance for such an expense as a taxpayer.


----------



## elcato (19 Dec 2014)

Unless the figure quoted above was net from the company I don't see why it would not be a cost similar to any professional services such as accounts.


----------



## horusd (19 Dec 2014)

A friend in Revenue suggests that it would likely not be deductible as they ( paylesstax) are simply facilitating a tax return and not offering professional services as such.


----------



## T McGibney (19 Dec 2014)

Accountancy & similar costs (professional or otherwise) are only allowable if they are incurred in the course of a trade or a rental activity.


----------

